# Fan-Theorie über Star Wars-Saga



## Death Row (2 Dez. 2015)

Natürlich kann man das Ganze mit einem Lächeln begegnen, allerdings kann einem das auch Gänsehaut über den Rücken jagen. 


*Jar Jar Binks Sith Theory EXPLAINED! | Reddit | Star Wars | Darth Jar Jar*


Das Video enthält KEINE Spoiler zu Episode 7. Allerdings rate ich zur Sicherheit davon ab, die Kommentare zu lesen


----------



## Marco2 (2 Dez. 2015)

..kein Wunder, das die Kinder total verblöden...bei diesem Schwachsinn !!!


----------

